# Our cat has a fat lip



## HelloKittys (Apr 16, 2009)

hi everyone..our cat has had a fat lip for a few day's now,not sure why.
Have googled it but can't seem find out the answer.Is it anything to worry about? she had it a few month's ago but it went by the next morning.
Thanks in advance


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Syd had one once and the vet said it was most likely an allergic reaction to something he had rubbed against, his eyebrow on the same side swelled too, they gave him some anti inflmmatorys and some allergy cream (I think) and he was fine.


----------



## HelloKittys (Apr 16, 2009)

oh ok...thank you..haven't gotta clue what she could be allergic to though


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

HelloKittys said:


> oh ok...thank you..haven't gotta clue what she could be allergic to though


With Syd it was in spring and the vet thought it could be a certain type of pollen but we really never found out and luckily it hasnt happened since.


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

It could also be an insect sting, if she tried to eat something which objected.

Also, the face is a common place to get a claw in a tiff with another cat, so just have a look and make sure she's not forming an abscess under the skin.


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

It could also be a rodent ulcer. I'd take your cat to the vet jut to make sure.


----------



## HelloKittys (Apr 16, 2009)

ok thanks i will take her to the vet.
I have checked her lip and it looks fine on the inside of her mouth..she lets me touch it so i'm guessing it doesn't hurt her..just puzzled as to what it is... thanks all


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

My cat had a Rodent Ulcer and it looked like a white head under the skin, Here is the thread with some pictures


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

One of my cats used to get a fat lip quite regularly, never did find out the cause. My Mum used to be a vet nurse and she told me it was nothing to worry about unless it lasted longer than 24 hours.

I would take your purry to the vets, when it happens again, just to be safe,.


----------



## Hawkster (Oct 19, 2010)

One of my cats has had a fat lip a couple of times now - both times I took him to the vets as it hadn't gone down after a few days. The vet said it could have been a reaction from a plant he may have been chewing, or perhaps from a fight with another cat or even an insect bite / sting. He had tablets and metacam drops for 1 week and it had cleared up by the end. Hasn't had it since (famous last words lol!)


----------



## Pippinpie (Oct 30, 2010)

My cat also had a fat swollen lip in the Summer. The vet said it was probably an allergic reaction so he gave an anti-inflamatary injection. That sorted it within a few days. It was the when all the Rape seed was out in the fields and as I was also very allergic at the time I thought it could have been that. He hasn't had it since.


----------

